# Biltong Recipes



## billman (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi All

I am a Hard Core fan of great South African Biltong.
I just started making my own a few months back and haven't looked back one bit. All this time I have been experimenting with different ingredients to get a different tasting biltong.
I have had much success but not to the extent I would want it to be.

I have been making endless attempts at achieving a tasty CHILLI BITE FLAVORED BILTONG. Till now I have failed in this attempt.

I was wondering if anyone knows of any recipe's which I could try to make Chilli Bite Biltong as well as a nice BBQ flavored biltong. I tried one recipe using green chillis and the green chilli really over powered the taste of the biltong. 

If anyone has any other SECRET RECIPES I could try, let me know. 

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Regards
BillMan


----------



## curious aardvark (Apr 23, 2009)

the best way to add heat to biltong is to use tabasco in the marinade. 
Also totaly controllable heat wise.

What's your basic marinade & spice mix ? 

Mine is (it's not secret ;-)
marinade. 
balsamic vinegar, cider vinegar, worcester sauce and a little sugar. Sometimes also sherry vinegar. 
If I want hot biltong I'll use tabasco. 
Standard spice mix: coriander, cbp, brown sugar, garlic. 
You could add chilli flakes or hot chilli powder to the spice mix as well. 

Also what method do you follow ? 
ie: I soak the meat in the marinade, pour off excess (never washing) and then add spice and mix well and leave to drain for a few hours, mixing every now and then during the draining period. Only hang it after surface liquid stops coming off the meat.
This way you retain the flavours of both the marinade and the spices. 
Traditionally the vinegar wash - was just that. A way of disenfecting and sealing the surface of the meat. I prefer to use it to add flavour as well :-)

For a bbq flavoured biltong. 
Smoke all your spices. ie: use smoked pepper, coriander & garlic and add a small amount of chinese five spice powder (also smoked). 

Have to admit since i got a dehydrator at the end of last year (40th birthday) I've been making ground dehydrator jerky in preference to biltong. It's cheaper, quicker and infinitely variable taste wise. 
The droe wors jerky particularly was very good :-)

Although when my dad actually manages to shoot a few pigeons - pigeon breast biltong is still on the menu :-)
Firm household favourite :-)

Hope that helps, if not pm me again - don't hang around smf that much these days ;-)


----------



## smokeymofo (Apr 24, 2009)

Ummmmmm...wtf is biltong???????????


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Aardvark, is this still on the forum?  I tried several different searches and couldn't find your Biltong post.

????


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 24, 2009)

luckily, i saved aardvark's excellent post - here's a link:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...TID=14892&PN=2

also, a link to his droe wors "jerky:"

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo...TID=16019&PN=2

smokeymofo - biltog and droe wors are two meat recipes with orgins in south africa - they are not jerky and shouldn't be thought of as jerky, but they are great ways to preserve meat and learn a few thigns in the process 

good stuff!


----------



## smokeymofo (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting, kinda like heatless jerky. Guess I need to put that one on the "to do list" also.


----------



## drift (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey there

I am new here and relize this post is fairly old.

I am a South African and can guarantee you that Bitong is the "GOOD STUFF".

It is very interesting to see how you guys do things, and I will soon post some pics of my new Biltong Dryer.


----------



## south african (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm from South Africa and living in Australia now. I have been making my own "Billies" for a while now. If you really want a great Chillies Bite the best to use is either Tobasco Sauce but yet again you want the reddish look as well. I use "Smoked Paprika" when marinating my meat. Along with the Smoked Paprika I'll grind some dried Chillies in my Mortar and Pestle, not too much just enough.

These two red Spices gives that Chillies Bite look and it tastes really great! Just add it to your normal Biltong spice but be careful not to add too much for your first try. I add about 25ml to 2kg of meat! Works great on the "Stokkies" type

Hope this helps mate!

Cheers


----------



## jaxsa (Jan 3, 2014)

hi there

I have just seen your trend and am really keen to give your chilli bite "stokkies " ago can you please tell what g's you might use to say a 1kg of meat? thanks


----------

